# Probador de puertos USB



## jogr (Jun 23, 2010)

Para probar las entradas de usb de tu ordenador... si tienen voltaje de mas o no funcionan... etc
usd sabran para que le pueden sacar probecho...

Edgar.


----------



## satic (May 2, 2011)

hola
supongo que el led verde se enciende si el puerto usb rula bien no?
y si no el rojo?
Un saludo


----------



## PICAXE18X (Mar 8, 2012)

hola buenos dias
cordial saludo

amigos del foro, le quiero pedir una asesoria para circuito que estoy armando, le adjunto el circuito, para que lo puedan apreciar, consiste en un probador de puertos usb, todo los componentes  si los encontre, pero no encuentro un diodo zener de 3.3 v, pero el mas cercano es un zener 3.6v, mi duda es  puedo reemplazar el zener 3.3v por el 3.6v, espero su colaboracion.

gracias.

jose luis


----------

